# Librarian Base



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been working on my Lysander Librarian conversion off and on for about 3 weeks now. I knew what I wanted him to look like but I struggled with the how to finish the base. I wanted to create something that would stand out but also flow with the rest of my army. After scrapping several ideas I came up with the following...




























This is what it looks like with Lysander on it....



















As you can see, the work has only begun..., Until next time:victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's pretty badass. This may sound moronic, but is the green stuff going to be a tree or flame? Since he's a witch, it could look kind of cool if it's warp fire and the skulls and whatnot were painted up to look like screaming souls... particularly since he's flinging a flaming skull at someone!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> This may sound moronic, but is the green stuff going to be a tree or flame?


Horus: Good question. I've been kicking around some ideas of how it is going to be painted and fire was one of them.

Any other thoughts anyone???


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Fire would definately look better


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think if you want fire you should add a little more greenstuff, it looks a little to thin and spindley to be fire. But still good job and totally awesome.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Woah, totally aweosme stuff you got there. I dearly wish I was this capable at making awesome models...

But yeah, as AA says, make it a little thicker.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks sweet, isn;t this dude on cool mini?


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i love it..... turns head in shame looks at my army ...sigh


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> looks sweet, isn;t this dude on cool mini?


Lord Sinkoran: I posted it there last night at the same time to try and get some feed-back.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn man.....

That is fantastic Fist. I think the gs in the back could go either way, fire or tree. In all honesty I wouldn't go with fire just yet. Paint the model first and then put it on the base to see how it looks. With the yellow colour scheme you have already, fire may be too much of the same colours and it will all blend together. Don't rush into that. Model first, then the base.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

use a purple warp fire of some sought kinda chaos"Y"

since psychics are kinda distrusted


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> use a purple warp fire of some sought kinda chaos"Y"


Mad:

"CHAOS"!!..., Never, NEVER you hear me!.., NEVERRRRRRRRRR!
Curse the heretic!:angry:


Thanks for you suggestion, though.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Mad:
> 
> "CHAOS"!!..., Never, NEVER you hear me!.., NEVERRRRRRRRRR!
> Curse the heretic!:angry:
> ...


ok maybe a warpy kinda colour


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Model first, then the base.


Wraith:
Good advice. I think your right on this one. I'll post the dude after he is painted and get some feed back then. (Now, how does my schedule look for 2009?):grin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Damned Fist said:


> Lord Sinkoran: I posted it there last night at the same time to try and get some feed-back.


fair play dude


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think a cold blue or deep purple color would look very striking against the yellow. IMO it looks almost like the Fear of Ancients Psychic power. Paint the model first, then paint some sprues different colors and use them as a background to see how the colors go together. Good Luck, looks great.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Bl0203. I'm almost finished sculpting the tree so I'll get going on painting Lysander soon and then decide on what to do with the base after. Your idea for colours are right on though as they would complement the yellow of my army.



> IMO it looks almost like the Fear of Ancients Psychic power.


Good guess! That was what I was trying to create.k:

Librarian Lysander : (Profile)

Epistolary
T-Armour
Force Weapon
Storm Shield

Veil of Time
Fury of the Ancients
(169pts.)

I'm also considering equipping him with an Adamantine Mantle to make him immune to instant death but I'm not sure that it would be worth the 35 points that I have to spend to get it?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I completed sculpting the tree tonight so I am posting an updated pic of the finished base. Next, I'll post a pic of Lysander painted so that you guys can help me figure out how to paint the tree.:victory:

Thanks all!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

that looks wicked as good job


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

i have a good link for painting fire if that is what you deside on. But Wraithlord has a point, but shouldn't librarians be in blue armour?

http://hot-lead.org/advance/fire_prac.htm

Also your a little short on points for your librarian, hes actually 189. so as a suggestion, no adamintine mantle


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

CATzeentch

Thanks for the link! It's a good tutorial.k:



> but shouldn't librarians be in blue armour?


I don't think that it's in the rules anywhere?:no:


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

If you go by the Codex Astartes and general 'way things are done' then librarians have blue armour with the left shoulder displaying army colours and heraldry. I've seen librarians with normal armour and blue robes and all other kinds of combos before though, so it shouldn't matter all that much.

Dragonlover


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice link of a fire tutorial my try it


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

well i still say you should do fire, so i'm not saying that librarians _have_ to have blue armour, it would just be a good offset color for the fiery red.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> so i'm not saying that librarians have to have blue armour, it would just be a good offset color for the fiery red.
> Reply With Quote


I like the idea of blue being the "offset" colour, but instead of the armor I will probably incorporate it by giving him a blue cape.:grin:


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks realy cool. I can't wait for the next time when the painting will be done


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Also your a little short on points for your librarian, hes actually 189


I just re-checked my list in Army builder and it comes up at 169pts. I'm not sure where you get the 189pts?

[ninja edit]


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

that's one kickass model, I think you should do some kind of blueish fire.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry Fist, no posting of point values allowed. GW takes a VERY dim view of that.



*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

he is the higher one, he has a storm shield, he has fury of the ancients, and terminator armour, also veil of time for the higher one which is more points. I'm sure its 189, if i'm wrong you may slap me with a fish.

And with the heretical high council preventing me from showing math it will be difficult.
115+10+9+25+30=189


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

show it painted already  please


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> he is the higher one, he has a storm shield, he has fury of the ancients, and terminator armour, also veil of time for the higher one which is more points. I'm sure its 189, if i'm wrong you may slap me with a fish.
> 
> And with the heretical high council preventing me from showing math it will be difficult.
> 115+10+9+25+30=189


CATzeentch:
DUCK! there is a tuna coming your way!

Psychic Powers:
Fury of the ancients is 9 pts. for an Epistolary. Veil of time on the other hand is replacing Storm of the Emperor's Wrath. therefore, as it states in the codex it is done so at it's "cost"-which is 10pts. This is validated by the Army Builder program if you want to check it out.:grin:


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

I refuse to be beaten!
But i never saw it that way. That is a very interesting predicament that i have neither known nor noticed. thanks.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The GS thing on the base looks like a Gravemind is popping up behind him lolz. Wonderful job, and I vote for flame on the base. Would be much more "burn the unholy". Very Space Marine-y.

-Dirge


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravemind?!? Thanks..., now I have to go play Halo again.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

It came to me last night! The tree will be painted in a "lava" like manner. All the crevasses will be yellow/orange/red built up to black on the outer edges of the tree with all the skeletons done in flame. It might be hard to pull off because the crevasses are relatively small, but I think the result will be worth it.

Here is the inspiration I found on CoolMini...










Imagine him as a tree..., What do you think?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Damned Fist said:


>


thnat is sooooo cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

how dare you tell me to imagine my god as a tree >_<

awesome looks like the forge world avatar with sword instead of spear


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Now i understand how this guy can be the most expensive model you have. Because he looks like concentrated awesome. 

Seriously brilliant. I think the tree/flame spire/psyker power will look great with the magma effect on it. Cant wait to see the finished article.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fist if you are going for bright lava colours like that then what I told you last night won't work for you as the colours I use on my lava style is not that bright.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id personally paint the tree as a tree. im always unconvinced on lava, great if you have it, but it always looks shit if you dont.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Fist if you are going for bright lava colours like that then what I told you last night won't work for you as the colours I use on my lava style is not that bright.


Any ideas on what colours to use then??


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

For that, start with Blood Red/Blazing Orange and work up through the Yellows while continually adding white. Getting paint to give off that kind of glowing effect is damn hard. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Alexander_67 said:


> Now i understand how this guy can be the most expensive model you have. Because he looks like concentrated awesome.
> 
> Seriously brilliant. I think the tree/flame spire/psyker power will look great with the magma effect on it. Cant wait to see the finished article.


i was going to buy that avatyar until i saw price lol and realised i would paint him horribley


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a quick sample I made up to test the colours that I will use on the tree. What do you think??


----------



## DougD2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, fist that looks amazing, think you would be willing to make a tutorial on it in the near future? i would love to know how you made that.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

DougD2 said:


> Wow, fist that looks amazing, think you would be willing to make a tutorial on it in the near future? i would love to know how you made that.



I think that someone already posted a tut on painting lava on this site. However, if enough people are interested I may post a quick one to show this particular technique.:crazy:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice indeed Fist! Only thing about that is the fact that the stone areas would be darker, either stained from the smoke or charred by the heat.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know, if they were hardened ash they might be the greyish-white color. I like it how it is. The only thing I would say is that if you were really trying to make the lava _pop_, then you'd paint the rocks darker. But I like this-it shows the difference in heat on varying parts of the rock.

-Dirge


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

awesome ...thats all i think is needed


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I think that someone already posted a tut on painting lava on this site. However, if enough people are interested I may post a quick one to show this particular technique.


As ever fist, I will be interested in your tutorials. And please don't paint that lovely model blue, librarians not painted in the same colours as the army always look like @ss in my opinion. Same with chaplains, commisars, etherials etc. A consistant army colour scheme should always be the highest priority.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

what about space wolves they dont really have characters to paint different colors


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back guys!. Now to make a fast mock up of the tree to test it on.



> Very nice indeed Fist! Only thing about that is the fact that the stone areas would be darker, either stained from the smoke or charred by the heat.





> The only thing I would say is that if you were really trying to make the lava pop, then you'd paint the rocks darker.


You may be right..., I'll try darker on the test piece. (Thanks again)


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

hey fist could you post a tut on the way you did that test sample
pleeeeaaasssseeee


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah a tutorial would be cool. Very nice lava base, fire/tree base and model. You got repped...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's a very well done model and base... and the lava base looks very nice. I'd like to chime in my 'vote' to darken the stone a bit more. Very, very cool, dude.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually it is only that bright in the pic. Fist showed it too me at work and it looks much darker over all and fantastic regardless.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I started painting today..., Blocked in the armour in the base colour and then painted the face. Now, as I stand back and look at the progress I think to myself: Dang, this is going to take a long time!

Comments and criticisms always welcomed.










Sorry about the pic... I couldn't get it clear for some reason?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dunno if it is just me but the eye looks a tad too large to me. Glad to see you moving forward on this one though.


Sigh, if only I could break away from CoD4 for a bit


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Very good, how long have you spent on him so far and how long are you planning to spend on him?


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> As ever fist, I will be interested in your tutorials. And please don't paint that lovely model blue, librarians not painted in the same colours as the army always look like @ss in my opinion. Same with chaplains, commisars, etherials etc. A consistant army colour scheme should always be the highest priority.



All Lirarians are Blue mate


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Dunno if it is just me but the eye looks a tad too large to me. Glad to see you moving forward on this one though.


It's the pic that makes it look this way. I thought so too after seeing the pic but it must be a glare of something because it doesn't look like that.



> Very good, how long have you spent on him so far and how long are youp lanning to spend on him?


2-3 hours so far..., couldn't guess how long this may take.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Darthlace said:


> All Lirarians are Blue mate



Nope. As previously discussed it's not a rule and I agree with Panda; the army would look odd with one blue model in the middle of it.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Nope. As previously discussed it's not a rule and I agree with Panda; the army would look odd with one blue model in the middle of it.


eeew ultramarine's blue noway.. i would love to see a librarian in IF colors

/ i see you collect legion of the dammed.

ive only ever seen one box of them in my entire life and they had a old rocket launcher on them (looks like a servitors heavy bolter) where have they gone ?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> / i see you collect legion of the dammed.
> 
> ive only ever seen one box of them in my entire life and they had a old rocket launcher on them (looks like a servitors heavy bolter) where have they gone ?
> Reply With Quote


I bought them off of Ebay and they came painted (Horribly I might add). I plan to strip them and repaint them sometime in the future. The idea is to have at least 1 LoD member in each of my squads.

LoD:
1 las, 1 Missile, 2 hv. Bolters, and 1 sargent so far.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

has the missile got a skeleton on it ? / are they metal


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> has the missile got a skeleton on it ? / are they metal


They are all metal models and yes..., there are skulls and skeletons on all their weapons.:grin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the link to the tutorial on the lava base that was requested

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6410&highlight=lava+base

Try it out and good luck!


----------



## jay court (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey mate. obviously have now joined up to H.O. J


----------

